# Que idiomas dominas



## mabauti (Dic 9, 2007)

Solo por curiosidad de saber como andan los foreros


----------



## Dano (Dic 10, 2007)

Yo domino bastante el Inglés, creo que hoy en día si vas a estudiar electrónica es casi como un requisito saber algo de Inglés.

Saludos


----------



## jona (Dic 10, 2007)

hola
manejo el español, el ingles algo, como dice Dano, si te dedicas a la electronica, es un requisito mas saber ingles, de mas esta decir que algunos colegios tecnicos, tienen ingles "tecnico".
saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 10, 2007)

Yo aparte del español manejo muy bien el ingles..
Creo que ultimamente en cualquier carrera, mas en tecnicas necesitas saber por lo menos ingles.
Lamentablemente los colegios y universidades por lo general hacen cursos de ingles que son una lastima.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvic (Dic 10, 2007)

El español con algunos errores jeje

El ingles un poco y se me facilita mas en lenguaje técnico, porque  el ingles idiomatico http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=35925 que dolor de cabeza.


----------



## JV (Dic 10, 2007)

Mi ingles esta limitado al tecnico, lo suficientemente bueno para entender una hoja de datos o una nota de aplicacion, pero no como para leer todo un libro.

Coincido con el resto, el ingles es el idioma tecnico por excelencia en casi todas las ramas, salvo algunas excepciones como en la parte electrica que hay mucha información en frances y aleman.

Saludos..


----------



## Nimer (Dic 11, 2007)

Hasta ahora la encuesta marca que no hay ni un técnico que no sepa inglés 

Yo manejo el español y bastante de inglés.


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 11, 2007)

hola a todos, creo que hoy en dia el ingles es muy necesario ya que tanto maquinario como equipos son extranjeros y los manuales por lo regualr son en ingles.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola.

El castellano, por supuesto, el Inglés a nivel medio, pero, tengo la suerte de tener un buen diccionario de Inglés.
Con otros idiomas, tengo un programa traductor el Translator Pro, que me ayuda con el Francés, Italiano, Alemán, y Portugues.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 11, 2007)

El español
El catalan
y se puede seguir un poquito con las lenguas latinas como el brasileiro, portugues o el italiano, el frances me calienta la mollera y el aleman es demasiado largo para mi pequeño celebro (falta de retentiva)

Cuidado con los catalanes que somos propensos a entender cualquier idioma de venga de la rama latina (es lo primero que descubren los italianosque se pasan de listos)


El ingles solo a nivel tecnico para leer datasheets, por eso no voy de ligue a la playa, todas hacen la misma cara cuando les digo que tengo las patas mas largas que un 2SD2000.

A me olvidaba mi traductor de ruso, hoy en dia muy necesario

http://www.online-translator.com/srvurl.asp?lang=es


----------



## mcrven (Dic 11, 2007)

Mis idiomas completos son, en orden de aparición, el Italiano y el Español.

Algo se puede entender del Brasileño y portugués y, algunos dialectos tanto derivados del italiano como del español.

Término más que medio, el Inglés.

Puedo leer bien el francés y un poco de alemán.

Coincido en el requerimiento del inglés, aún básico, para poder defenderse bien en estos menesteres.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 12, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Mis idiomas completos son, en orden de aparición, el Italiano y el Español.
> 
> Algo se puede entender del Brasileño y portugués y, algunos dialectos tanto derivados del italiano como del español.
> 
> ...


La verdad que sabes....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 12, 2007)

La ventaja de conocer varios idios descendientes del latin proporciona una buena base para entender otros idiomas.

En mi caso al conocer el español y el catalan muchas de las palabras se asemejan y por tanto es facil de seguir, ademas la estructura sintactica tambien es semejante.

Pero con el ingles nos hemos topado, eso ni es un idioma ni nada, es un apaño que no hay por donde cogerlo, una palabra la utilizan por los mas variopintos significados, su pronunciacion es de lo mas caotica... que no me gusta vaya.


----------



## Electricista (Dic 19, 2007)

Yo aparte del español que es mi idioma nativo tambien  domino el portugues especialmente el brasieiro,  actualmente estoy con intención de aprender el ingles o el aleman...

Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Yo me manejo con el idioma del firulito!..

llamá a todo como se te de la gana y hacete entender..

Con buena práctica te haces entender en más lugares que hablando ingles... es multi bilingüe..


----------



## wrenchpuller (Dic 23, 2007)

Yo me considero bilingue hablo ingles y espanol, ya que soy estadounidense de decendecia mexicana.


----------

